# Need a CPT Code knee  resufacing procedure



## jgreyweatherby (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for any help

 The surgeon plans to this arthrosurface resurfacing of the medial femoral condyle and implant a metal device? Not a allograft or autograft.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd start looking in the 27442 area--see if that works for you.


----------



## jgreyweatherby (Nov 19, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks you for responding. I did find the inforamtion and the CPT code 27442


----------

